# Frasier vs Friends.



## Tempproxy (Feb 16, 2010)

Which series is better overall?


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 16, 2010)

frasier makes me laugh alot

i only liked ross in friends

everyone else was unfunny in friends


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 16, 2010)

I love Joey, Chandler and Phobe but Ross, Rachel and Monica made me sick.

Martin, Niles, Daffney, Fraiser and Eddie were FAR superior. It was an intellectual comedy that didn't fly over your head, nor did it talk down. It even had it's average joe moments. I still remember the fight Niles had with a servent of his. Niles thought the servant was cheating with Merideth (when he was married to her). Frasier translated wrong, he and the servant fought and the punchline was something like "I DID NOT STEAL YOUR SHOES!" Niles looked at Fraiser and said "This fight was over SHOES?" I thought that was hilarious then and it's still funny now damnit.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 16, 2010)

Friends is easier to pick up due to the, compared to Frasier, more casual storyline of each episode

Overall, however, Frasier has proved more enjoyable, mainly due to better characters.


----------



## Alexandritee (Feb 16, 2010)

I enjoyed Friends more overall, even though Fraiser was quite humorous.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2010)

Love them both but perhaps Fraiser overall, Friends got quote silly after season 6.


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2010)

Both horribly boring.

Chandler is funny at times so that gives Friends the edge.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 16, 2010)

Friends was stale after season 2


----------



## fuuki (Feb 18, 2010)

Frasier all the way- smart & hilarious show that brought a unique sense of humor to TV. Friends got too tied up with the drama, I couldn't bear watching Friends after the whole Joey-Rachel bullshit. 

Yah, yah, yah, I know everyone says it but I'd like to say it again, what happened to Mr. Grammer after the show ended is a shame.


----------



## The Bright (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of both but if I had to pick I'd go with friends just because of Joey.


----------



## Roy (Feb 18, 2010)

Never watched both regularly. I would say Frasier though.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 18, 2010)

Frasier is my favorite sitcom ever, so Frasier.


----------



## Sen (Feb 18, 2010)

I'd say Friends, I've seen some of both and Friends was much more my style, loved the humor and the cast.  One of my favorite sitcoms actually.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 19, 2010)

Frasier 1000 times over. I can barely sit through Friends without wanting to facepalm.


----------



## CBACS (Feb 19, 2010)

Frasier by far. I find Friends to be extremely overrated.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Feb 19, 2010)

Tough one, but I voted for Friends because I have probably seen all of them.
Funny thing is, I only started watching Frasier for the very first time like 2 months ago when I picked up the habit to turn on Dutch Comedy Central before getting to sleep.

Very entertaining show.  "but I don't know what to do with those tossed salads and scrambled eggs"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 19, 2010)

I only watched a combined 6 minutes of both shows, put together.

I liked Frasier more.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 20, 2010)

I watched Friends a whole lot more, probably because it reran a bunch of times. But with that said I do prefer Frasier. Since I do like material involving psychology (ended up being my major) the appeal of Frasier exists in seeing how messed up these people are.


----------



## Scholzee (Feb 21, 2010)

Friends anyday


----------



## Bart (Feb 21, 2010)

Frasier, partly because of Niles


----------

